# Need yet more help with food names



## hellodarc (Oct 4, 2009)

here are few names for you food:

Dead man's finger
Crazy Joe's big toe
Femur sticks
Bat wings
Vampire Knuckles 
Newt nuggets 
Crabby Applegate whiskers (spaghetti) 
Bloodie Brains
Casket Liner (dough)
Witches brew (drinks)
Bug Juice
Broom straw
Dungeon rocks


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

> I'm still looking for names for:
> 
> Meatballs
> Veggie Tray w/ Eyeball Radishes
> ...



I've done Goblin Brains for meatballs, but not sure how to incorporate "brains" with a person's name. What about something like Ground-up Gregory Meatballs... the only other body part that lends itself to a meatball.... is a bit risqué. 

Cheese & Crackers: Cathy's Headcheese & Crackers? Katie's Cracked Up Cheeses? 

Veggie Tray - total blank as far as associating it with a person's name and body parts. Veggies look like veggies.

Bread and dip: Barney's Brainpan Dip?

Chips and salsa: drawing another blank.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you both for your wonderful suggetions! 

If it helps, we have a GREAT gang with a great sense of humor. The funnier, more risque', the better. I'm not afraid of going waaay out there. 

After my initial post, I was thinking, I should've said that it's all about fun here. With that being said, go wild! I think I'm at the point of overthinking everything. Again, your suggestions are sooooo appreciated...the more outlandish the better in this case...

BTW...DH (who was initally against all of this shananigans) has now added deviled eggs and chicken nugget platters from Chick-fil-a...

I'm looking forward to hearing your suggestions. You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

What about Paul's Balls for the meatballs. Or just say they are rocky mountain oysters.l


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol @ Paul's Balls! 

I was thinking something along the lines of Timmy's Testicle Treats. I dunno why but I keep thinking that the names are little kids. 

By the way, I downloaded an awesome free font to use on the cards I'm printing. If anyone is interested, you can find it here. Dirt2 SoulStalker Font | dafont.com


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

For the two left:

_Pedros scab leavings_ - chips and pico (old joke about a young boy telling his older brother that he found a box of potato chips in the basement and the brother replying "That is grandma's cancer scabs"!)

_Peter Graves compost_ - veggie tray


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

kmb123 said:


> Thank you both for your wonderful suggetions!
> 
> If it helps, we have a GREAT gang with a great sense of humor. The funnier, more risque', the better. I'm not afraid of going waaay out there.


Cool, but we have to keep it PG for posting on the forum.  


With the deviled eggs, if you do a sliced olive (black or green) on top of each and even add a small sliver of red pepper for a eyebrow, you could have something like Eggbert's Eerie Eyeballs or the like. 

I always just call mine "bedeviled eggs" and make them a tiny bit spicy.

Chicken nuggets - "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken Nuggets" maybe? (It would be really cool if you could find a small bowl in the shape of a ghost to put some dipping sauce in and center that with the nuggets surrounding it)


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Cool, but we have to keep it PG for posting on the forum.


Oooops, sorry. I'm obviously new here!  I'm going to blame that post on the couple of glasses of wine I had that night. 

Thanks for your ideas, I think I'll use the deviled egg one.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Meatballs - Corroded eyeballs. 
Veggie Tray w/ Eyeball Radishes - 
Cheese & Crackers Tray - 
Bread & Dip (planning on hallowing out loaf and placing dip inside) - pureed brains
Chips & Pico de Gallo - skin flakes and bloody fingertips.


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

I am calling my meatballs - Rat brains with decaying blood dipping sauce. (bbq sauce)


----------

